# Eufala trip



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Dodging the rain. Made a new 100' trotĺine and it was too short to stretch across the Creek so we went to Walmart to buy more paracord. Set out my noodles before leaving and caught 1 around 6# and lost 1 in about 30 minutes.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Left the noodles at 10:30 and returned at 12. Caught 8. A few big ones. 1 channel and 7 blues. 15 noodles.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job, Billy. Were you baiting with shiners? How deep were your noodle lines?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> Good job, Billy. Were you baiting with shiners? How deep were your noodle lines?


Bought 6 dozen shiners in Dothan. I have 30# braid on mine in 3 lengths-3' 5' 7'. Was using circle hooks, but they are a pain to remove so I am going to try something else.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Didn't get back to the noodles until after 4 due to the heavy rain. Started seeing noodles about 1/4 mile from the entrance of the slough we set them in so we knew a fish had drug them out. Got to the slough and saw several noodles downstream several hundred yards. One of those was a runner. He would pull the noodle under and pop up 25 yards from the boat. Finally cornered him and didn't know he had straightened the hook and broke the tip off so when I picked up the noodle he slipped off. He was probably 30#. Went and gathered the ones left in the slough and was missing 1. Came out and went downstream at least a mile and I spotted the noodle on the left in a grass bed just laying there. Picked it up and woke the fish up. Another 20#. Caught 5. If we could have stayed with the noodles and rebaited we would have caught twice as many fish. 13 for the day. Close to 100#. 

My friend isn't sure if the bigger ones are good to eat. He would rather not catfish anymore, but I ain't gonna sit and watch Gunsmoke so if he doesn't want to go I will. Just hope I can give some of these away when I get home.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Big cats are OK if you cut the red out, like on a redfish or mackeral. Heck fried it's all good. Now big yellows ..... yummy.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Keep on keeping on ! Nice bunch of fish !


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Stormed all day so far so we cleaned fish. Cooking my famous BBQ chicken for a late lunch.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Those noodles can be so much fun. Not trying the crappie?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The lake is as muddy as a clay hole. Cowicki Creek is full of floating trees and rising and muddy. It has rained so much we haven't fished for bass or crappie. No other boats at the local ramps. If this continues I am going home tomorrow
.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going on the kitties!!! I'll be back out there shortly!!! Going boat shopping today!!!!!!!!


AND great foot pic!!!!! you will be rewarded!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The dock is under water. Time to go home.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I enjoyed reading your reports - thanks for taking the time to post. I've heard about fishing for catfish with noodles in Eufala and have wanted to give it a try - so it was interesting reading.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I made some noodles after watching a YouTube video. Some people just use jugs, but I really like mine.


----------



## SouthernBreeze (Apr 16, 2019)

Eufaula is my main fishing retreat...got a report yesterday that the park at hardridge Creek ramp was underwater up to the bathrooms. Parking lot is submurged.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My friend who owns the place that I stay came home yesterday. He said the group of men that drinks coffee at McDonald's has never seen it so bad. Probably be several weeks before the lake is fishable assuming no more rain.


----------

